# Picky eater



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly is 7 plus months old and is just like my previous V....picky eater. She will eat a tiny bit in the morning or she might gulp it all down...no way to know how it's going to go. So we spike it up a little with canned food...sometimes that works...but mostly not. Is it the food that's the problem here or the V? There are so many choices for both canned and dry food...where do you begin?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know if this might be your issue, but I know Jasper's never very keen on eating unless he's had a good walk (at least around the block). He likes to work for his food. When we get back inside he'll happily munch away. If, for whatever reason, I try to feed him before this, he acts very excited that I'm giving him food, but then just leaves it alone.

He also gets some acid build up in stomach at night. Sometimes it causes him to vomit some of that white foamy stuff, and it gives him an upset tummy in the morning, making him not want to eat. I know it used to happen to me a lot when I was a kid! Anyway, the vet has me giving him a small snack (a spoonful or two of cottage cheese or plain yogurt) right before bed and this has seemed to help.


----------

